# Andrea Cabral's Calender Full Of Long Gaps, Short Days



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*Andrea Cabral's calendar full of long gaps, short days*



Monday, June 24, 2013
PrintEmail Comments (180)
*By:*

Matt Stout, Chris Cassidy

Public Safety Secretary Andrea Cabral's written work schedule is far lighter than other top Patrick cabinet appointees, showing days with only a meeting or two, long daily gaps, weeks totaling less than 25 scheduled hours and light Fridays, according to documents obtained by the Herald.
Cabral - who kept a low profile in the days following the Boston Marathon bombings - stood out in a Herald review of the calendars of Gov. Deval Patrick's four new Cabinet secretaries. Highlights include:
• Cabral totaled 292 hours of work between Feb. 1 and May 21, during her first months on the job. Other new cabinet secretaries scheduled more than 500 hours each in the same period.
• Cabral never scheduled more than 25 hours a week during the 15 weeks analyzed by the Herald.
• Her scheduled day usually starts after 10 a.m. Some days show as few as two hours committed.
• On May 13, she had just a single one-hour entry noted as "Office furniture."

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio...cabrals_calendar_full_of_long_gaps_short_days


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*Gov's office jumps  to defend Andrea Cabral*

Says calendar 'a complete non-issue'
Tuesday, June 25, 2013
PrintEmail Comments (47)
*By:*

Chris Cassidy

Gov. Deval Patrick's  office raced to the defense of Public Safety Secretary  Andrea Cabral yesterday,  insisting she "regularly burns the midnight oil"  despite a light official schedule that logged more than 25 hours of work a week.
"This is a complete non-issue," Patrick spokeswoman Jesse Mermell said in a statement to the Herald. "Sec. Cabral is a fully engaged member of the Cabinet, who works tirelessly on behalf of the people of the commonwealth."
The Herald reported yesterday that Cabral's written work schedule is far lighter than other top Patrick Cabinet appointees and often featured large gaps and light Fridays. Patrick, who's in San Francisco this week visiting his grandson for the first time, fiercely defended Cabral through his spokeswoman as a hard-working public servant who regularly toils into the late-night hours.

"The idea that the entirety of her - or anyone else's - work day is captured in an Outlook calendar is absurd," Mermell said. "Those of us who are fortunate enough to work with the secretary know that she regularly burns the midnight oil to help keep Massachusetts safe and secure."

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio...06/gov_s_office_jumps_to_defend_andrea_cabral


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

So many comments, so little time....... Do they realize how stupid they sound when they try to justify her calendar?

From the first article:


> Cabral refused to be interviewed for this story. Spokesman Terrel Harris said, "Events or postings on a calendar don't indicate someone's presence in an office. They only indicate the important events they're committed to keeping." - See more at: http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio..._of_long_gaps_short_days#sthash.uPmVBzJM.dpuf


So if I take this at face value, she has a lot of work time not scheduled because it's either not important or she's not committed, but getting her office furniture was scheduled. I know decorating can be hell, but her priorities are a little screwed up if that's the case.



> Harris disputed the idea that Cabral had a low profile after the marathon bombings, noting she attended all eight press conferences and was on stage for six, but didn't speak because Gov. Deval Patrick was the state's chief spokesman. - See more at: http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio..._of_long_gaps_short_days#sthash.uPmVBzJM.dpuf


So the best we can expect from the Secretary of Public Safety in the wake of a terrorist attack is that she stand behind the governor and look pretty? (Note sarcasm - heavy sarcasm). At least I don't recall her standing there fanning herself again.

From the second article:



> "The idea that the entirety of her - or anyone else's - work day is captured in an Outlook calendar is absurd," Mermell said. - See more at: http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio..._to_defend_andrea_cabral#sthash.jId8rn7L.dpuf


Really? Just curious, are troopers still required to fill out those activity reports or whatever they were called? Seriously, I have never had a job of that significance and I have always had to account for my calendar.



> Harris said Cabral's light schedule in the days after the Boston Marathon bombings as listed on her official calendar - including a single half-hour meeting with House Speaker Robert A. DeLeo the day after the attacks - doesn't tell the whole story.
> 
> "Her presence in the days after the attack - including spending more than 14 hours on scene in Watertown during the April manhunt - has been clearly documented in photos and videos," Harris said. "Secretary Cabral not going back after the fact to change her calendar means absolutely nothing."- See more at: http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio..._to_defend_andrea_cabral#sthash.jId8rn7L.dpuf


No, I wouldn't expect her to go back and change her calendar. What I would expect would be entries on an already full calendar to be crossed off with a note that they were cancelled/postponed to attend to the events of the day. Oh and I wouldn't expect her to do it, I would expect her assistant who should still have been in the office to do it.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Dem-o-cRAT! Nuff said


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

The mere fact that this under qualified hog is in this position baffles my mind.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

And yet the sheeple of this state will continue to blindly vote for anyone and anything with the big (D) next to the name.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

She tried to jam me up when she was with the Suffolk County DA's office in the 90s. Without getting into the details, I will never forget the level of her arrogance. She is one of the most unqualified political hacks I have ever seen.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> And yet the sheeple of this state will continue to blindly vote for anyone and anything with the big (D) next to the name.


And we will see that repeated today. So far voter turnout is low. Markey, who has done NOTHING remarkable in his political career of 37 YEARS, is going to walk all over Gomez. Why? Not because Gomez is a putz, has bad ideas, no life experience to fight the good fight. It is because as you said, all Markey needs is that 1 letter, D!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

It's hard to be in the office much when you are out "taste testing" all-you-can-eat buffets and having heart stress tests done at the doc's office. Blimp


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

I am a stay at home mom and my calendar is regularly FULL. She is either doing nothing, or has a lot of nothing important to do... Either way, what a waste. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## RingDing2009 (Jun 15, 2013)

She's a right git in my opinion. I saw her standing there at the press conferences in Watertown with Commissioner Davis and others last April during the man hunt for the marathon bombing suspects....she did not belong there and it was a disgrace to see her standing amongst the commanders of that scene.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Careful everyone. What was it that Malone said in the Untouchables.... "These walls have ears"....


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

ADM-34....I plead the 5th


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

grn3charlie said:


> And we will see that repeated today. So far voter turnout is low. Markey, who has done NOTHING remarkable in his political career of 37 YEARS, is going to walk all over Gomez. Why? Not because Gomez is a putz, has bad ideas, no life experience to fight the good fight. It is because as you said, all Markey needs is that 1 letter, D!


Sucks being right sometimes. Nice job sheeple. Another do nothing no good democRAT voted into a senate seat tonight. Hell in a handbasket.


----------

